# Ne ihs reptile show - big news!



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

WOW! Just come back from Longfield School, Darlington - the new home for the North East IHS Reptile Show. We moved out of Houghall College because the show became too popular, and Im pleased to say that I have just agreed to hire a second hall for Sunday 10th August (this Sunday) as we have run out of space for all the exhibitors that have booked! So, not only is this years event bigger than before, its also bigger than we anticipated! STOP PRESS STOP PRESS! TWO HALLS NOW JAM PACKED FULL OF REPTILE RELATED STALLS, DRY GOODS, WORKSHOPS, JUDGING (ALL WELCOME, BRING YOUR PETS!), BREEDERS SHOWCASES, VENOMOUS REPTILE DISPLAYS, PHOTOGRAPHY DISPLAYS AND LECTURES FROM BIG NAMES SUCH AS RICHARD BROOK, CHRIS NEWMAN AND EDDIE BELL! A great day out for the family - starts at 10am £1 entry for IHS members, £2 for non-members and kids free!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

One of the last bookings - two vets from Jacqui Pattersons practice (including the well known Jacquie Patterson herself) will have their own display. As the areas leading reptile specialist its great to have them, and I'm looking forward to seeing their display!


----------



## jawz (May 2, 2010)

*reptile show*

Will the Hartlepool reptile rescue be there this year? ? ?

ill be coming

looking forward to it.


----------



## kevandshalona (Mar 30, 2009)

Regarding judging etc can breeders or keepers enter with whst they believe to be a good specimen or example of breed
cheers
Kev


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

jawz said:


> Will the Hartlepool reptile rescue be there this year? ? ?
> 
> ill be coming
> 
> looking forward to it.


 There will be a rescue centre there - looking forward to see you there!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

kevandshalona said:


> Regarding judging etc can breeders or keepers enter with whst they believe to be a good specimen or example of breed
> cheers
> Kev


 Anybody can enter any reptile, amphibian, invert or exotic mammal into the relevant classes. It can be a breeder or just a pet. We use the IHS guidelines for judging, its surprising once the scores are added up - quite often the best in class is something quite surprising!


----------

